

Nvidia Launches GeForce Experience Beta for Optimizing Game Settings - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/nvidia_launches_geforce_experience_beta_optimizing_game_settings123

======
jimmthang
I like to adjust my settings manually

